# Should there be a drastic change in personality



## mrssal (Jun 10, 2004)

after neutering?

We had Macy spayed on Friday and since we have brought him home he is really quiet and sleeping allot, even tho he is eating normal.

Will this be a permanent thing? I really hope not because we loved his personality and he was a great mouser.

Say it ain't so and he will get back to his normal self


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

They usually bounce back within 24 hours, but just like us the anesthesia can knock them for a loop. Since he's eating well, I'd give it another day or two before calling the vet. If he goes off his food or other symptoms appear like vomiting or diarrhea then I'd be calling the vet immediately. Also, check his incision for signs of infection.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Don't panic yet, it's too soon to tell, and it does sound like normal post-anesthesia at this point, but on rare occasions cats can have adverse reactions to going under that take months to wear off. I'm convinced, although there's no way to prove it, that this occurred in Tommy's case. His personality changed after the operation, and didn't come back for six months. But you never know, there could have been other factors: stresses of a new home, other cats, etc. etc.

If you ask vets, you'll get the standard response: "Well, I've never had any problems." But they're speaking from the standpoint of _in the surgical suite_ and not from the standpoint of _back at home_ because things like "he just doesn't seem the same" is not something the vet is likely to hear, and if they do, the owner isn't likely to associate it with anesthesia, and further, there's really no way to tell for sure. So, the vet's argument that "it's perfectly safe, in my experience" only goes so far as their experience goes, which doesn't include mysterious personality changes that no one can explain, and which occur when the cat is back home and out of the vet's sight.

Do some googling and searching of cat forums on "ketamine" and you come up with some pretty scary stories. Rare, but troubling, nonetheless.

Ha ha ... now I've probably really got you worried. Sometimes, I just get going and there's no stopping me. Chances are 9999 out of 10,000 nothing's wrong. Hardly worth raising your pulse rate over. :lol:


----------



## mrssal (Jun 10, 2004)

My husband says the same that the is still recovering. He is going outside on his harness fine but doesn't stay out long and is just really quiet eating and drinking he is ok with but it was his first time ever to the vet and in a pet carrier and away from home so maybe that is part of it. I will do some googling and keep you posted


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Every time I Google something I'm worried about, I find out worse information and worst-case scenarios. 8O Just to give you a heads-up. And I freak over everything. Cinderella was acting just like your baby after her dental anesthesia. It took her a day or so to get back to being a diva. Macy should be just fine pretty soon.


----------

